# Moebius Original BSG Viper with Lights



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is my Moebius original BSG Viper kit I built last September. It was my first model with lighting and I used the Voodoo FX lighting kit and added a couple more LEDs to the cockpit. I also used the Paragrafix photo-etch set which included replacement panels for the cockpit that were transparent and you can see the panels lit in the cockpit, very nice.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool. I can hear the theme tune playing in my head while I look at your photos.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice!
Some people tend to over-weather this kit but you got it just right.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! The lights really bring it to life.

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Viperfection.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments gentlemen. I picked up one of the new 2 pack of 1/72 Vipers this past weekend from Frank at Jaxcon, along with a Batman, Catwoman, and Dragonfly. I don't know when those Vipers will go on the bench though, not soon.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful work Bob! The weathering is subtle and the lighting is just the right brightness to be in perfect scale. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice! I like the lit up cockpit a lot. The original Viper is still my favorite.
Steve


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice, hope mine turns out as well.

on a side anyone ever try to figure out a way to light the pilots helmet?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice! Cockpit is definitely a highlight of the build.


----------

